# Выборная система на аккордеон



## diorel (3 Окт 2014)

Ищу мастера по установке готово-выборной системы на аккордеон Акко.Пишите в личку,можно на [email protected] или звоните 915-033-64-63,Денис


----------



## oleg45120 (3 Окт 2014)

diorel (03.10.2014, 09:14) писал:


> Ищу мастера по установке готово-выборной системы на аккордеон Акко.Пишите в личку,можно на [email protected] или звоните +7-915-033-64-63,Денис
> 
> Денис, а не проще на акко это сделать?


----------



## diorel (3 Окт 2014)

Общался с Дмитрием Авралёвым на эту тему,назвал сумму 2000евро.Слышал,что можно поставить от Рубина или Юпитера за 500долларов.


----------



## oleg45120 (3 Окт 2014)

diorel (03.10.2014, 13:56) писал:


> Слышал,что можно поставить от Рубина или Юпитера за 500долларов.


Очень сомневаюсь. Раньше это всегда стоило не меньше 1000


----------



## ze_go (3 Окт 2014)

oleg45120 (03.10.2014, 15:25) писал:


> Раньше это всегда стоило не меньше 1000


теперь цены те же (+-)


----------



## uri (3 Окт 2014)

Смысл портить нормальный инструмент от акко выборкой от рубина?совершенно согласен с Олегом,только у Авралева делать. Кому потом нужен будет аккордеон акко-рубин?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (8 Июн 2015)

Я знаю мастера, который ставит выборку.
Если актуально, пишите, звоните


----------



## ze_go (9 Июн 2015)

Игорь Гребёнкин (08.06.2015, 23:29) писал:


> Я знаю мастера, который ставит выборку.Если актуально, пишите, звоните


 самореклама, однако...))


----------



## levsha34 (9 Июн 2015)

Может просто ещё один полукорпус заказать на акко или у мастера. И инструмент сохраните и можно всегда готовый вариант вернуть.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (2 Сен 2015)

ze_go писал:


> Игорь Гребёнкин (08.06.2015, 23:29) писал:Я знаю мастера, который ставит выборку.Если актуально, пишите, звоните
> самореклама, однако...))


Вообще-то я не себя имел ввиду, если Вы об этом. Хорошо делал выборки мой учитель по училищу Костенко Николай Иванович, но он, к сожалению, в этом году умер. Ещё, знаю,ставит выборки на инструменты мастер Лузин из Миасса. Если надо телефон поищу. Года 2-3 назад цены у него были в пределах 30000 рублей, сейчас не знаю сколько берет. Делал хорошо, мои ученики играли, поломок не было.


----------

